# Nitrite Spike



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

My Nitrite was zero for the past 3 weeks but today when I took the reading it was 2-3ppm. What could've caused it?

1- Could it be the shrimp I left for a whole day
2- or because I removed a plastic plant and replaced it by two new ones>?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i had the same problem ...do a minimal water change and wait it out it will fall back down


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I just did a 30% water change and added salt to relieve the damage and stress


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Just ride it out


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I really doubt it was either unless you have too little filtration that somthing so minor would cause a spike. Leaving food in for a day should not create enough ammonia to cause a nitrite spike. 99% of you good bacteria is in your filter so removing a plastic plant should not cause any problems. You may want to add some more filtration.


----------

